# Malaga/Costa del Sol



## john-in-seattle (Jun 17, 2016)

Planning a trip to Spain next month - reconnaissance for a potential move.

And was reading the opinions of a well-known travel writer about Malaga and the surrounding area - 

He described it as just awful - polluted ocean (hotels all have pools), endless timeshares (sounds like Mexico - got $300 'resort credit' at a sales pitch in Cabo; nice dinner and 2 rounds of golf), terrible traffic and mostly English, trying to avoid the local Spanish culture (and succeeding).

Was on my itinerary and have never been - is this accurate?

Would like to hear from those who actually live there - 

Thanks


----------



## eric_e (Jul 26, 2016)

john-in-seattle said:


> Planning a trip to Spain next month - reconnaissance for a potential move.
> 
> And was reading the opinions of a well-known travel writer about Malaga and the surrounding area -
> 
> ...


Yeah. You'd be better off staying in Seattle. That well known travel writer is really on the case.


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi John,
I love Malaga. I lived there for a year some years ago and was just there this summer. This is where I plan on moving to in a couple of years or less. I would recommend going and checking it out for yourself. It was crowded this summer with tourist (most places along the coast are probably like this), but still tons of Spanish people around.


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Why Malaga? What is it about the place that makes you think "perfect"? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Merry Christmas John, what does the well-known travel writer think of Seattle ?


----------

